# Planning a mk1 golf ev. Any help?



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

ws4eva said:


> Hi all. I'm new here.
> 
> I have almost finished my current project of a 1990 golf rallye and am planning my next already. I have converted this from the supercharged 1.8 to the 3.2 vr6 from the Audi tt or golf R32.
> 
> ...


Before anybody can make any thought out suggestions, you'll need to let us know your budget...

My thoughts are that you'll need a small lithium pack for you range requirements (~7.5KWH for a bit of overhead and allowing for headlights, heater etc.). Lead Acid just doesn't cut it so don't go there!

What are you performance goals?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## ws4eva (Sep 30, 2012)

Cheers

Not really sure on budget as I dont really know what all these parts cost. I have spent around 10k on my rallye but thats a full ground up resto over 5 years.

Performance wise I dont need it to be a rocket as the rallye is 300bhp, 4wd, dsg. As long as its close to the original gti kind of power.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

My Mk2 Golf runs on 12 off Trojan 1275 lead acid batteries and has a range of 37 miles, with 20% in reserve...ish.

If you went for lithium, which I would recommend due to overall cost per mile over the life being 1/10 of the cost per mile of lead, you would have a much more flexible and robust vehicle.

You need to figure out what your budget is, ideally, to make a sensible plan for conversion. You can save a great deal by sourcing a decent but used forklift motor (and there are poeople on here who can help establish what is good and what is bad) and building your own controller (see OpenRevolt from PaulandSabrina). Loads of people have built their own controller on here and if you have basic soldering skills and a decent iron then you'll be fine.

Lots of people will tell you you mustn't do this or you mustn't do that...you need to decide for yourself what it is you want and how much you would like it to cost...then find the best way of getting it done! There is more than one way to skin a cat. Learn from yours and others mistakes!!

Welcome and congrats on an awesome base vehicle!! 

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

ws4eva said:


> Cheers
> 
> Not really sure on budget as I dont really know what all these parts cost. I have spent around 10k on my rallye but thats a full ground up resto over 5 years.
> 
> Performance wise I dont need it to be a rocket as the rallye is 300bhp, 4wd, dsg. As long as its close to the original gti kind of power.


My Golf is a little slower than stock, I think. But with lithium it would below the original kerb weight of the original and has stacks more torque...which, let's face it, is what counts! It's fast enough as is and I don't intend to drive it fast as I will be looking after my batteries (except at Santa Pod next year at AER!!)!!


----------



## ws4eva (Sep 30, 2012)

Cheers for that. So whats the performance like of your mk2 with that setup? Anybody got any guide lines for budget as I will have some repairs and a repaint to do to this car before I start.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Ace_bridger said:


> My Mk2 Golf runs on 12 off Trojan 1275 lead acid batteries and has a range of 37 miles, with 20% in reserve...ish.
> 
> Adam


Are you on the road Adam? thats not a bad range for lead!


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

82kW is lots of power. If mk1 is anything like mk2 under hood your motor options are limited to 9" motors. 11" simply doesn't fit. Lenghtwise its the same. I was able to fit 9" Kostov 220V in my mk2 golf. That's a DC motor.

http://kostov-motors.com/tractionmo...dc)/seriesdcmotorsforelectricvehicles/k9220v/

That will give you rev range and enough torque to meet your goals. Even though it says 32kW you can punish it a bit when needed. 180Nm torque from standstill to 4500rpm. Or even more if you push it a bit. Cool? Yes. I run mine at 144V (90Ah cells) and it matches original (worn) 1.6l engine at city speeds.

Mate the motor with Soliton Jr controller (~2000$). Controller has more to offer than that motor can take. Feed controller and motor with 250V of lithium batteries (78 cells in series). A123 pouch cells if you want low weight and don't require much range or 60-100Ah bricks (prismatic cells) so you get enough power to meet your goals and safe 100km+ range. 78 x 100Ah Sinopoly cells will cost you ~7000$ including VAT. 78x 100Ah bricks will weigh a bit less than 300kg so that might not be the best option unless you lose a seat or two.

If 250V will sag down to 234V (3 volts per cell) and you can get 300A out of them there is 70kW power coming out of batteries. Though I believe you don't need that much unless you want to go fast and get there fast (120km/h+).


----------



## mk4gti (May 6, 2011)

This is my opinion only. I have owned many MK1s and Mk2s 

Depending on where you are from, the MK1's out there are generally rust buckets and parts are getting scarce. 

VW designed this car without a proper subframe, and I have seen many MK1s rot at the control arm / frame horn. There are workarounds such as installing stress bars, however they remain “fragile” in this area; especially since you’re adding weight to a car.

The MK2 Golfs and Jettas were better designed (in my opinion). They have a subframe and bigger ball joints / wheel bearings. Yes, they are a bit heavier.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

skooler said:


> Are you on the road Adam? thats not a bad range for lead!


I'm very close to the road...does that count!!?? The previous owner was getting 37 miles from his setup which was identical batteries but with different controller.


----------



## Ace_bridger (Nov 22, 2011)

ws4eva said:


> Cheers for that. So whats the performance like of your mk2 with that setup? Anybody got any guide lines for budget as I will have some repairs and a repaint to do to this car before I start.


I've done a few test runs and am happy with the acceleration from standstill. This is my car running with 120V of Trojan lead in it...I have built it with 144V of Trojan lead.

Have a good look at Mora's build thread, accessed through the garage on here. It's a very good conversion and I learnt lots from the photos and descriptions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9OIvCuUVDk

Great fun!!


----------



## ws4eva (Sep 30, 2012)

mk4gti said:


> This is my opinion only. I have owned many MK1s and Mk2s
> 
> Depending on where you are from, the MK1's out there are generally rust buckets and parts are getting scarce.
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks. All I have ever owned is vag. Infact I actually work for the Volkswagen group. Many different engines have made it into mk1's including vr6 and r32 engines. You can actually weld in brackets to mount a subframe if you need to. I'm not too woried about the shell as I know the history going back 18 years and have worked on it alot. I really would like to build it as a bit of a show car as well to show what can be done. Obviously only to fairly local shows with somewhere to charge it. Lol


----------

